# (s')approcher (de) / (se) rapprocher (de)



## Funambule

Bonsoir,

1) Le monsieur s'approche de sa voiture.

Dans cette phrase 's'approche' est un verbe pronominal transitif indirect

2) La fille s'éloigna, puis s'approcha.

Faul-il analyser 's'approcha' autrement ici ou faut-il considérer le complément comme implicite (puis s'approcha (de moi, lui, etc.)

merci

Funambule

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## tilt

Je dirais que dans le 2e cas, _s'approcher_ est bel et bien intransitif.
Rien à avoir avec l'aspect pronominal du verbe, d'ailleurs. _Approcher _connaît les mêmes emplois transitif et intransitif.


----------



## titmouse

A propos de l'aspect pronominal, dans la phrase "J'ai approché mon visage de qqch.", quel est le pronom qu'il faudrait utiliser pour "qqch" (on le sous-entend)? Je voudrais obtenir une phrase du genre "J'---- ai approché mon visage." avec le pronom correct à la place de ----
Please help me? Thx


----------



## Mout

"Je regardais par la fenêtre. J'y ai approché mon visage."
Je vois la fenêtre comme un complément circonstanciel de lieu.

Mais en écrivant, je ne suis pas convaincu. naturellement, je répéterais la fenêtre, voire tournerais mes deux phrases différemment.


----------



## Summerland

Bonjour,

Pourquoi on dit l'hiver approche et pas 'l'hiver s'approche.

Par d'avance je vous remercie pour votre aide


----------



## ygerne

Peut-être parce qu'approcher a le sens d'être prêt d'arriver , ce qui est le cas lorsque le changement de temps et de température nous amène à dire que l'hiver approche. S'approcher  veut dire venir près de quelqu'un ou de quelque chose.


----------



## nauszikaá

Bonjour,

Je ne comprends pas la différence entre les constructions avec ou sans pronom en cas du verbe _approcher_. 

Pascal est en train de réussir,_il approche du but._
Marie a peur si _un chien s'approche d'elle_.

Merci


----------



## Kekepop

Approcher de dans cet exemple veut dire que Pascal est près du but, il y est presque. S'approcher de veut dire que le chien vient près d'elle, il fait des pas vers elle !


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Bonjour,

Svp, laquelle des phrases est correcte ?

les loups, je les entends qui approchent.
les loups, je les entends approcher.
les loups je les entends qui s'approchent.
les loups, je les entends s'approcher.

Ce sont mes choix. A noter que le source d'origine qui est un film, confirme la première !! 
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Maître Capello

En fait, ces quatre phrases sont correctes. 

_Approcher_ et _s'approcher_ sont assez souvent interchangeables, avec toutefois une nuance : le verbe non pronominal insiste sur le fait que la distance (spatiale ou temporelle) diminue, voire qu'elle est très faible, alors que le verbe pronominal insiste davantage sur le mouvement que fait le sujet qui vient plus près.

_Il approcha de la table et prit un morceau de pain.
Il *s'*approcha de la table pour prendre un morceau de pain, mais s'arrêta net au bout  de deux pas lorsqu'il entendit gronder le molosse qui montait la garde._

Dans votre exemple, le verbe non pronominal est parfaitement adapté et c'est également ce que je dirais, parce que les loups sont vraisemblablement tout près.


----------



## rogermue

Bonjour,

j'ai étudié ce problème un peu il y a quelque temps et ma conclusion: il n'y a aucune différence entre
a) approcher de qn/de qc
et 
b) s'approcher de qn/qc
Ce verbe peut être utilisé de la manière a) ou b).


----------



## Maître Capello

Ce n'est pas tout à fait exact. Je dirais plutôt que *généralement* il n'y a qu'une légère nuance, mais les deux tours ne sont pas toujours interchangeables !

_Je roulais depuis une heure et j'approchais de la capitale quand un cerf a bondi devant moi._ 
_Je roulais depuis une heure et je m'approchais de la capitale quand un cerf a bondi devant moi._ 

Quand on va du point A au point B, on _*s'*approche_ du point B à tout moment, alors que l'on _approche_ du point B seulement lorsque l'on en est proche !


----------



## annie21

Bonjour, je confuse toujours des verbes de leurs formes pronominales. Approcher est l'un des cas.

Nous approchons de la gare.
Nous approchons la gare.
Nous nous approchons de la gare.

Les trois phrases sont différentes? ou elle signifient le même sens? Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Logospreference-1

Bonjour Annie.

Entre _approcher de la gare_ et _s'approcher de la gare_, je pense qu'on peut reprendre la même distinction qu'entre _avancer_ et _s'avancer_ proposée par Maître Capello dans ce sujet : _approcher de_ serait par rapport au sol, autrement dit on ne considérerait que la distance restant à parcourir qui diminue, et _s'approcher de_ concernerait le mouvement des personnes.

On ne peut pas _approcher_ un lieu ou un objet, mais seulement une personne, plutôt au sens moral, ou quelque chose d'intellectuel ou d'artistique : un problème, une vérité, un mystère...


----------



## annie21

Merci pour votre explication, Logospreference. Je pourrais vous comprendre comme suivant: approcher d'un lieu=arriver bientôt; s'approcher= approcher qn ou qch en marcher ou courant? Je viens de lire un exemple cité par qn de la forum anglais-français: _Le bateau s'approchait trop vite du quai. __qui dit que s'approcher peut concerner aussi les objets. Ce qui me confuse vraiment._Et vous avez dit que approcher une personne est plutôt au sens moral. J'ai trouvé un exemple dans un dictionnaire: Il a pu approcher le président et lui serrer la main. Dans cette phrase, puis-je comprendre approcher comme un mouvent au lieu de dans un sens moral? Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Logospreference-1

_Approcher le président_ n'est pas directement au sens moral, en effet, mais un peu quand même, car il est un personnage très haut placé, et c'est bien pour cette raison qu'on dit que quelqu'un a pu l'approcher. 

Pour le bateau, l'exemple est excellent. Ce serait son mouvement, qui est bien le sien propre, qu'on considérerait. Les personnes comptent parmi les _animés_, mais il est aussi des objets animés, en tant qu'ils bougent ou se déplacent, tels que les véhicules, les astres, et donc les navires. Il y a donc une différence, qu'en effet je n'avais pas vue, entre_ s'avancer_, qu'on ne dit pratiquement que pour des animés, et surtout des personnes, et _s'approcher_, qu'on dit aussi pour les objets animés.

Je complète, pour clarifier : je ne pourrais pas dire, ou difficilement, d'une feuille morte emportée par le vent qu'elle s'approche de moi, et la raison en est certainement qu'elle n'a aucune autonomie de mouvement, ne pouvant même pas changer de forme toute seule : un bateau a une voile ou un moteur, et un gouvernail : il paraît être doté d'une certaine autonomie de mouvement. Il y a bien une différence entre les objets mus, comme la feuille morte, et les objets animés, comme les bateaux.


----------



## bellabellaluna

Bonsoir Capello, grâce à votre explication, j'ai compris la différence entre *s'approcher de* et *approcher de. *Mais  il me reste encore un doute: la différence entre *approcher* avec ou sans *de:
*Le bateau *approche* du quai. 
Le bateau *approche *le quai. 
Le chat s'enfuit quand on *l'approche.*
Le chat s'enfuit quand on *approche de lui.*
Est-ce que vous pouvez m'expliquer lesquelles de ces phrases sont plus correctes et s'il existe une différence significative? 
Merci d'avance!!!


----------



## Maître Capello

_Le bateau approche *du* quai._ 
_ Le bateau approche *le* quai._ (correct, mais emploi vieilli)

_ Le chat s'enfuit quand on *l'*approche._ 
_ Le chat s'enfuit quand on approche *de lui*._  (pas vraiment incorrect, mais très peu naturel)
_Le chat s'enfuit quand on *s'*approche *de lui*._  (tour le plus commun)


----------



## ditnn

J'ai vu cette phrase sur Larousse site web:

"Une fiction qui s’approche de la réalité."

J'ai des difficultés à comprendre pourquoi "s'approche" est utilisé, et pas "approche".

est-ce que quelqu'un peut m'expliquer ?


----------



## Roméo31

Bonsoir ditnn,

A mon sens,  "une fiction qui s’approche de la réalité" est une fiction qui ressemble à la réalité.

*1. L'auteur n'a pas employé "approcher" sans doute parce que, dans ce sens, ce verbe est vieilli *: voir ci-dessous des extraits du _TLFi_ et du_ Dictionnaire de l'Académie française :

TLFi _:


> *Approcher [...]
> 2. *[Le suj. désigne des êtres ou des choses]
> *a) Vieilli.  Ressembler à..., avoir des points communs avec... *:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 17. Les _didelphes _*approchent* aussi beaucoup *de* l'homme par leurs pieds de derrière, mais ils manquent de toutes les autres conditions.



AC. française :


> *3. Fig. et vieilli. Avoir une ressemblance avec, être comparable à une ou plusieurs autres choses. *_Son style approche de celui de Stendhal. Ses qualités n'approchent pas de celles de son père. Cette forme de bravoure approche de la témérité._


*
2*. Pour ma part, j'aurais employé "*se rapprocher*", car "s'approcher"  ne figure presque pas,  dans les dictionnaires, avec le sens "ressembler à", contrairement à "se rapprocher". Voir un extrait du _TLFi_ ci-dessous :


> *Rapprocher [..]
> Empl. pronom.    Présenter une analogie (avec quelque chose). *_Je fus pris d'un sentiment inconnu, affreux, que je ne connaissais pas, qui n'est pas de la jalousie et qui cependant s'en rapproche beaucoup_ (CHAMPFL., _Bourgeois Molinch._, 1855, p. 317). _Le lait d'ânesse est celui qui, par sa composition, se rapproche le plus du lait de femme_ (MACAIGNE, _Précis hyg._, 1911, p. 166).


----------



## Panini_Hawaii

Bonsoir,

*rapprocher qqc/ s' approcher de qqc/ approcher qqc*

Pourriez-vous m'expliquer la différence entre ces 3 verbes? Lisant les explication dans le Petit Robert, je n'y vois aucune différence sauf que rapprocher qqc révèle d'une langue vieillie.

Donc, j'ai inventé trois phrases:

Les marins se sont approchés de l'île.
Les marins ont rapproché l'île.
Les marins ont approché l'île.

Merci pour vos explications.


----------



## Gérard Napalinex

Bonsoir
Rapprocher n'a rien de vieilli, c'est simplement un verbe transitif. Comme il semble difficile de déplacer une île, la phrase 2  prête à sourire. Mais rapprocher une chaise, pourquoi pas.
La forme pronominale se rapprocher est la plus usitée.
Quant à approcher en forme transitive, elle me semble quelque peu récente et affectée, et s'utilise surtout dans le sens de "prendre contact", comme par exemple "le cabinet du ministre a approché les syndicats au sujet de la réforme"


----------



## Panini_Hawaii

Merci pour ta réponse.

rapprocher qqc -> sous numéro 3

RAPPROCHER : Définition de RAPPROCHER


> *3.* _Vieilli_ ou _empl. techn._ *Rapprocher qqc./qqn
> a)* Se rapprocher de quelque chose ou de quelqu'un; venir plus près de quelque chose ou de quelqu'un. _Bientôt j'aperçus dans le Nord-Nord-Est une île qui n'était portée sur aucune carte (...), je cherchai à la rapprocher, mais elle était exactement dans le lit du vent_ (_Voy. La Pérouse_, t. 2, 1797, p. 390).


----------



## limettier

Re-bonjour,
Pourriez-vous me dire quel est la différence d'emploi entre se rapprocher et s'approcher? Voici mon doute précis. Je viens de lire cette phrase: "Puis il reconnut le ronflement d'un moteur de voiture. Dans l'obscurité, il ne pouvait distinguer l'auto elle-même, mais il était évident qu'elle se rapprochait".
Ce que je ne comprends pas c'est que dans ce contexte il vient d'entendre le moteur de la voiture pour la première fois , il ne l'a pas vue au préalable, donc pourquoi employer se "rapprocher" à la place de "s'approcher" si c'est la première fois que la voiture s'approche de lui? Pourquoi emploie-t-on se rapprocher ici et quand l'employer donc? Dans quel sens?
Si vous pouviez faire la lumière sur cette question je vous en remercirais.


----------



## Développer

En fait,il y a un point qui nous montre la différence entre les deux.İl me semble qu'au début de phrase,le verbe''reconnaitre'' désigne effectivement ''entendre'' par le ronflement du moteur de voiture.Comme il est dans l'obscurité ,il ne peut pas distinguer l'auto elle-même mais il y a une chose très claire.C'est que l'auto se rapprochait(on le comprend aussi par la voix du moteur.Donc elle continue de s'approcher)


----------



## JClaudeK

A vrai dire, il est très difficile d'établir "_la différence d'emploi entre se rapprocher et s'approcher"._

Après des recherches sur leur emploi dans différents contextes, je dirais:    Les deux sont quasiment *interchangeables*.


----------



## Printemps506

Bonjour! La phrase _À mesure que nous approchons du cratère du volcan, la chaleur s’intensifie_ exprime-t-elle que la distance entre nous et le cratère est moins grande que la même phrase avec le verbe pronominal _s'approcher_? Y a-t-il d'autres nuances sémantiques? Merci d'avance.


----------



## Bezoard

Non, il n'y a pas de nuance.


----------



## Printemps506

N'y a-t-il pas d'aucune nuance ou d'autres nuance (sauf la proximité)?


----------



## Maître Capello

Il y a pour moi une nuance d'intention :

_*s'*approcher de X_ = faire en sorte d'aller plus près de X
_approcher de X_ = se trouver plus près de X

Par exemple, un passager d'un avion pourra dire _Nous approchons de la mer_, mais pas _Nous *nous* approchons de la mer_. Le pilote de l'avion pourrait en revanche dire qu'il s'approche de la mer si telle est son intention.


----------



## Printemps506

Merci beaucoup, Maître Capello!


----------



## Bezoard

Cette distinction entre "approcher" et "s'approcher", reposant sur une prétendue intention, est tout à fait théorique et illusoire. Elle a été mise en place par quelques grammairiens conservateurs qui n'aiment rien tant que mettre la langue au carré et inventer des règles logiques, entre autres Thomas et Girodet, mais l'usage ne me paraît pas du tout respecter cette distinction.
Pour ma part, en tant que passager d'un avion, je dirais sans aucun problème aussi bien "nous nous approchons de la mer" que "nous approchons de la mer". L'Académie dans sa dernière édition ne fait pas non plus cette distinction et met les deux formes dans le même sac :


> II. Verbe *intransitif ou pronominal*.
> 1. Venir près, avancer plus près de. Approchez, que je vous parle. *Approcher, s’approcher du feu, de la porte*. Elle s’était approchée de moi. *L’ennemi approche, s’approche de la ville. Le bruit approche, s’approche.* Les nuages approchent, la pluie approche.
> ▪ Par analogie. Devenir proche dans le temps, être imminent. Nous approchons de Noël, du jour du départ. *L’époque des vendanges approche, s’approche.* L’automne approche.* Les examens s’approchent.*


----------



## Maître Capello

J'ignorais que certains linguistes faisaient la même distinction que moi ; je n'ai fait que donner mon ressenti personnel. Dans l'exemple du passager d'avion, il ne me viendrait ainsi jamais naturellement d'employer le verbe pronominal.

De la même manière, le verbe pronominal me semble impensable dans l'exemple de Noël indiqué par l'Académie. Diriez-vous vraiment _Nous *nous* approchons de Noël_ ? Moi en aucun cas.


----------



## Bezoard

Dans ce cas, je crois que je préfère effectivement "nous approchons de Noël", qui me semble moins lourd, mais je pourrais utiliser le pronominal et le lire et l'entendre sans être choqué. Tenez, plus de saison :
"nous nous approchons de Paques" - Google Search


----------



## Chimel

Maître Capello said:


> Il y a pour moi une nuance d'intention :
> 
> _*s'*approcher de X_ = faire en sorte d'aller plus près de X
> _approcher de X_ = se trouver plus près de X
> 
> Par exemple, un passager d'un avion pourra dire _Nous approchons de la mer_, mais pas _Nous *nous* approchons de la mer_. Le pilote de l'avion pourrait en revanche dire qu'il s'approche de la mer si telle est son intention.


Dans vos messages #10 et #12, en 2013, vous faisiez une autre distinction, qui n'était pas liée à l'intention mais à la différence entre le mouvement (s'approcher) et la proximité du but (approcher). Je la trouvais plus pertinente (même si, dans un grand nombre de cas, il n'y a selon moi pas de nuance: je dirais aussi bien _nous approchons du but_ que _nous nous approchons du but)._


----------

